
Get the Tipjoy Bookmarklet. Tip any site, while you're on it. - ivankirigin
http://tipjoy.com/bookmarklet/
======
mdemare
It's actually kinda cool, going around the web, reading articles on my
favorite blogs, and for once, _leaving a tip_. It makes me feel good.

~~~
ivankirigin
I love the internet

------
anewaccountname
At least be honest: tip Tipjoy _and_ any site you chose while you're on it.
Tipjoy does take a cut, right?

~~~
ivankirigin
We take a small cut. Smaller than other services, like PayPal. We're open
about this: <http://tipjoy.com/faq/14/#q14>

I stress the bookmarklet not because of our cut, but because it will grow our
userbase -- people receiving lots of tips without being Tipjoy users will
probably soon become users to claim the tips.

edit: I should also mention that our effective cut is small when you consider
that tips can be recycled back into the community. Tip receivers can tip other
things for essentially zero overhead. We take our small cut when someone
cashes out.

~~~
anewaccountname
Cool, allowing tips to be used inside the system to fund other tips is a good
touch that also have the side effect of encouraging even more generosity.

------
PStamatiou
how does a site that does not use tipjoy ever find out that someone tipped
them? Is it one of those if they login they'll find out things?

~~~
ivankirigin
We actively seek out people that have received money that aren't users. We're
thinking about ways to automate this, but making it personal is probably going
to be the most effective.

You can search for a domain, url, or email here to check if it's been tipped:
<http://tipjoy.com/domainSearch/>

If it has, you need to authenticate that you own it through one of a few
methods.

~~~
anewaccountname
Does the tip get debited only after the intended recipient receives it?

~~~
ivankirigin
No, when the tipper gives it. Also, someone only receives the money into their
account when the tip is paid, but they are shown the level of unpaid tips.

I expect a number of blog posts of people saying "hey folks, pay your tips!".
We're deploying some friendly ways of encouraging it too.

